# hypno for IBS-C



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

I received an interesting response to an email to the Mind/Body clinic at Harvard in response to my query and I'm hoping to get some help from them in developing a special imagery for C program for myself.anybody who wants info on this can also bc me tom


----------



## webbsusa (Feb 1, 2001)

I'd be very interested in learning more about this. I am currently just finishing my first week of Mike's tapes and have been pleasantly surprised by how much they're helping already, but I'd like to hear about this, too.Thanks,Webbie


----------



## LML (Jul 17, 2001)

I, too, would be interested in more details.Thanks.


----------



## trbell (Nov 1, 2000)

my experience with Mike's CD was mixed - it helped with relaxation and stuffbut didn't do much for the C which is why I'm hoping that changing the imagery may help. i'll keep people informed.you can check out their website if interested here: http://www.mbmi.org/Default.asp tom


----------



## JeanG (Oct 20, 1999)

Hi Tom:This sounds very interesting, and you'll have to keep us updated on how you do.







JeanG


----------

